
Prestashop hosting choice – Nemo's PostScriptum - NemoPS
http://nemops.com/prestashop-hosting-choice/#.U2oHhJNHh3c.hackernews
======
detritus
Coïncidentally enough, for me, this is exactly what I'm researching now for
one of my web clients.

They have a Prestashop setup with _thousands_ of product option combinations,
which is slowing things down on their shoddy shared server setup.

I've been having a hard time trying to clarify what specs I need to run
Prestashop smoothly, so was relying on the advice herein..

[http://blog.dh42.com/fastest-prestashop/](http://blog.dh42.com/fastest-
prestashop/)

..and had settled on a [fairly minimal] VPS account with

[http://www.heartinternet.co.uk/vps](http://www.heartinternet.co.uk/vps)

